# This guy nailed it.



## Schroedc (Apr 14, 2016)

As I'm trying to add some new skills to my repertoire I've had a few really frustrating less than optimal outcomes. 

This guy nails it. This should be required watching whenever things don't turn out quite right.

NOW GET OUT THERE AND MAKE MORE SHAVINGS/SAWDUST/CHIPS/CURLIES/WHATEVER!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 6


----------

